# Rapp's 2016 Bicycle Meet pictures 2 of 3



## Howard Gordon (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jan 17, 2016)

Anyone know if the white schwinn Madison frame set at the bottem right of this photo sold?

-AJ


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't believe so..
 either Sam or Curtis from Via Bicycles


----------

